# electricians jobs in nz



## art.malone

hello everyone,
hoping to move to nz shorly, all depending on the visa coming through  
i am an electrician by trade and am currently waiting on my assessment from the ewrb. the assessment will go towards getting my visa and then when i get to nz towards getting a provisional practicing licence. was wondering would anyone know how easy it to find and employer who will take someone on who has a provisional electricial licence? where would be the best place to look for a job? or would anybody have any info for someone in my situation?
thanks a million for any help.....


----------



## ClemClan

art.malone said:


> hello everyone,
> hoping to move to nz shorly, all depending on the visa coming through
> i am an electrician by trade and am currently waiting on my assessment from the ewrb. the assessment will go towards getting my visa and then when i get to nz towards getting a provisional practicing licence. was wondering would anyone know how easy it to find and employer who will take someone on who has a provisional electricial licence? where would be the best place to look for a job? or would anybody have any info for someone in my situation?
> thanks a million for any help.....


Hi there - NZ is need of tradesmen like you! The best start to get your foot in the door would be to approach a trade agency and they will be able to give you all the information you need and 'put you out there' and help you to find work. Even if it's temporary to start with, it could lead to further opportunities. It's all about word of mouth and you finding your feet within a new country. 

It's not very often that you will see 'Electrician' wanted on job sites, therefore I feel this would be the best way of going about it.

I can recommend Trade Staff - you can contact them from England. They have offices in Christchurch, Auckland, Hamilton Etc. 

Tradestaff : Industrial Employment Solutions


Where are you moving to?

Good Luck


----------

